# Star Wars forces of corruption unter vista



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Hab ein Problem mit forces of corruption, ich kann zwar Empire at war unter vista spielen. Aber sobald ich forces of corruption starten will kommt immer nur ne Fehlermeldung. 
Weiß einer an was das liegen kann.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Februar 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee?
Sry wegen doppel Post


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Also hab mal alle Patches drauf gemacht, und wenn ich das Spiel jetzt starte dann kommt ein CD symbol auf dem Desktop und das wars. 
Spiel startet nicht, das regt mich langsam auf


----------



## A3000T (11. Februar 2010)

Bei mir hats unter Vista rumgesponnen, als ich es ins selbe Verzeichnis wie EaW installierte. Dachte das müsste bei nem Update so sein . Egal, Nachdem ichs in ein anderes Verzeichnis installierte (und auch EaW neu installieren durfte) funktionierte beides einwandfrei.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Hab das mal so gamacht, geht aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Mano' (11. Februar 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal die beiden Files ( " _logfile.txt " ; "_except.txt" ) einzusehen, die in der Fehlermeldung angegeben werden und sie dann hier zu zeigen. Am besten die datei hier hineinkopieren.
Ich habe das Spiel nicht, kann dir beim Suchen also nicht Helfen .

_Falls du aber garkeine Ahnung hast, wo du nun Suchen sollst:_

*>>> Such im Star Wars Forces of Corruption Ordner nach der Datei*

oder

*>>> Benutz die Suchfunktion deines Rechners  (Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob du die richtige File findest.)*


----------

